# Who's gonna step up?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Replacing Brand Not One-Man Job
By Jerry Crowe, Times Staff Writer

Their Japan adventure behind them, the Clippers returned home Sunday and looked ahead to the 80-game U.S. portion of their schedule, about the first one-quarter of which they'll play without injured co-captain Elton Brand.

In Saturday's 124-105 loss to the Seattle SuperSonics at Saitama, Japan, which dropped the Clippers to 0-2, Chris Wilcox filled in for Brand as the starting power forward, scoring 13 points and taking four rebounds in 20 minutes.

Coach Mike Dunleavy, however, indicated that Wilcox had ascended to the starting role only because he'd had "a couple good days of practice." Also, Melvin Ely was slowed because of an injured left shoulder.

"We'll rotate it around," Dunleavy said of the playing time that, if not for a broken right foot, would have been allotted to Brand. "Not one guy will pick up the full 36 to 40 minutes that Elton might have played.

"It will be given to different guys, and they can build on that based on what they can do and how consistently they can do it."

"It is what it is, and now it becomes an opportunity for someone else," Dunleavy said of Brand's injury, which was suffered last week in practice but didn't keep him out of a 109-100 loss in the opener. "We have a lot of young players on this team, and it's going to be a chance to sprinkle 36 to 40 minutes around and, hopefully, over time, find somebody to emerge that can be a great help to us."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,5644530.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't see his reason to be frank when talkin bout the player's other than Brand at PF... Wilcox and Ely will do a fine job of subbin for Brand... Give them 20 mins each... The cat who play's the best play's the most... Seriously... He need's to save that talk for the backcourt... Too many turnova's... Not enuff pressure... Not enuff passin... And not enuff point's other than Q and the mad bomber House... That's what's killin us... Nontheless... Does anyone agree durin this time that Brand's out it's bout time to see what Kaman..Wilcox and Ely can do in the paint together?... Enuff of Drob... He's the 10th man at best IMO... Peace


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree about Drob he can only be good when people are drawing double teams. He can't play D and isn't that good of a rebounder. I don;t think that Wilcox is that good he can't play D and dosen't have and offensive game. We coud have had Amare.:upset:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Does anyone agree durin this time that Brand's out it's bout time to see what Kaman..Wilcox and Ely can do in the paint together?... Enuff of Drob... He's the 10th man at best IMO... Peace


I want to see the big man, Kaman get some good time, I believe that he can put up some good numbers. Ely will do better once he shruggs off the injury.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kaman wil be better if when he was in the post he doesn't fade or settle for a J


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

This is a good thing in terms of the long term future of the clips. Mike Snr will be able to tinker with his squad in a proper game situation. Crowds, strong defence and real pressure will provide Dunleavy with the "sink or swim" atmosphere new coach secretly craves.

It would be nice if they actually chose between Wilcox and Ely and traded one of them. Who needs two lottery PF's of the same vintage? I ask you!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> It would be nice if they actually chose between Wilcox and Ely and traded one of them. Who needs two lottery PF's of the same vintage? I ask you!


This will prob sound crazy... But... Brand's injury will allow the franchise to see which player out of Wilcox and Ely to keep... 6-8 week's is more than long enuff for one of them to slip into Dun's dog house permanently... Odd's are it'll be Ely who goes... Not because of his play will be poor, but because his trade value is higher in that he can play the 4 & 5 pretty well... I gotta admit that Wilcox's value is at an all time low if there's any truth to the one leg'd Alvin Williams for Wilcox rumor's... Peace


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Eddie House


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am looking for Kaman to step it up big time. This guy is an operator in the post, and is only going to get better. Give him his touches and watch him go to work.




Rate me: 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I really see no reason for Kaman not starting.


----------

